# Will there be any jobs in the future for Plant operators in Oil & Gas sector?



## leonagriswold91 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am currently working as an LNG Plant operator with more than 5 years experience in oil & gas sector and looking for jobs in the same sector Southeast Asian, probably Jakarta Indonesia. If anybody having some idea or someone is related to LNG & Oil & gas sector, please put in your thoughts. Will there be any jobs in the future for Plant operators in Oil & Gas sector? What is the current situation of jobs in Indonesia in LNG or Oil & Gas sector.


----------



## coleensmith17 (Apr 22, 2014)

Have a look at Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia for more tips and advice on oil and gas careers.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Philip, you there...........?


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Dear leonagriswold91

I highly recommend that you avoid Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia.

This is because they employ people to spam forums like this with fake recommendations - like in this thread.

coleensmith17 works for Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia as you can see here. Many people would consider it unethical not to disclose that you are an employee of a company you are recommending.

The third rate SEO tactics may backfire on them, because the company they are using is not very good.

I think it is only fair to ask:

Is Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia a scam?

Edit: oh, look...


----------



## matthewnobles25 (Apr 22, 2014)

coleensmith17 said:


> Have a look at Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia for more tips and advice on oil and gas careers.


Maybe Westhill Consulting isn't the best choice for it but anyway, try to look at ... SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site[/url] for current jobs and that should give you an idea on volume. 1085 in an open search across whole of WA but there looks like a lt of duplication, i.e. the same job being advertised by numerous recruitment companies, and so a bit false total due to that issue. This seems to be a common occurrence across many job sectors here, i.e. not as many jobs as you think and numerous recruitment companies chasing the placement.


----------



## jaydenhargreaves25 (Apr 23, 2014)

Oil & Gas Sector is quite strong here at Jakarta Indonesia at the moment, there were currently no complaints. Plant operators are in demand not only for oil & gas but also for the mining industry and their mill plants.


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

jaydenhargreaves25 is a spammer for Westhill Consulting. Take a look at this link:

https://www.rebelmouse.com/jaydenhargreaves25/


----------



## csikoszarand (Apr 23, 2014)

I also work in the industry - GM of a site in Australia on a nickel project. Previously I was a member of the management team at some of the largest gold mines in Oz.


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for the likes, csikoszarand : )


----------



## sophiamiddleton17 (Apr 24, 2014)

There are roles out there - but they are thin on the ground and a lot of people chasing them. For example, it is said that there exploration is suffering a lot, and Icertainly know a fair few exploration geologists looking for work at the moment. There are still jobs advertised. Warning! The issue is that there are a huge amount of people applying for them. I was recruiting for a geologist in April. We did not advertise, only dealt with one agency and they were able to supply stacks of CV's. Half a dozen were interviewed - all were unemployed.


----------

